# Commit to a scary cigar for Halloween!!!



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Some of you might remember the "Smoke a Liberty the weekend of July 4th" thread ... 
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...120-commit-smoking-liberty-weekend-7-4-a.html

Well, since we had *80 people* sign up for that committal thread let's see if we can't top that number with a Halloween cigar challenge ... smoke a "scary" cigar on 10/31! Now "scary" is subjective and it can open it up a bit and make it fun for you creative types out there. There are some obvious (and good) choices like the Tatuaje Monster Series. There are also those sticks who's potency you're afraid of. Heck, maybe you've just been scared to smoke a certain stick because it's "too nice". Maybe you're afraid of a certain vitola. Whatever your fear, face it this Halloween and commit to smoking a scary stick!!!

You've got just over a month to either pick out your stick and hunt it down or pick out your stick and psych yourself up to smoke it. 

Just like with the Liberty thread we'll keep the list updated and you are more then welcome to change the stick you plan on smoking ... just make sure to post up if you change your mind and want your entry changed on the list ... a pic thread/contest will follow! 

So post up what you plan on smoking and why it scares you. 

I'll do either a *FFOX Forbidden X 2004* (why ... it's the nicest stick i have and i haven't been able to bring myself to smoke it) or I might hunt down a *Tat Monster*. They scare me because I'm not usually a fan of peppery smokes and that's the mystique they have to me. LOL

*LIST:*

1.) swingerofbirches - Opus Forbidden X 2004 or Tatuaje Monster 
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face / Tatuaje Drac
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Gurkha Evil / Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.) CaptainBlenderman - Brocatus Torps
23.) Wiseguy1982 - MOW Ruination
24.) aea6574 - Tatuaje Drac
25.) mrsmitty - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano / Murcielago
26.) Mutombo - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
27.) Zogg - *"mystery cigar"*
28.) ekengland07 - Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knight II
29.) Nate G - Warlock
30.) Seminole - Tatuaje Drac / Vieje S&B
31.)


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

i'll probably smoke a drac...


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Probably a Diesel


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

Is ruination scary? I'll smoke a MOW Ruination, or a Diesel Unholy Cocktail (or both). Hopefully I don't forget.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Gurkha Avenger G5...the scariest thing in my humi.....


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Unless I can get a "The Face" I will smoke a Drac.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

*LIST:*

1.) swingerofbirches - FFOX Forbidden X 2004 or Tatuaje Monster
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruinatino / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Not bad for only being up an hour and a half or so ... keep it coming guys!!! 

*LIST:*

1.) swingerofbirches - FFOX Forbidden X 2004 or Tatuaje Monster
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face / Tatuaje Drac
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.)


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

I'll fire up the Drac that I have, unless I can find a Leather Face


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

How about a Murcielago? The name means "bat," so I think it fits.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be smoking my Drac on Halloween.


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll go with a La Verite 2008 Churchill. This stick scares me for two reasons: 1.) The price and 2.) Halloween falls on a Sunday this year which means NFL football. The way my 49ers have been playing is downright terrifying. They play Denver in London that evening. Win or lose, I'll light this up.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Probably not "scary", but it's pretty big and I'm afraid of what it'll do, so I'll be having a Fuente Los Canones.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

I'll commit to smoking a Tat Black, Just about the scariest stick I got in my humi.


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

ninersfan said:


> I'll go with a La Verite 2008 Churchill. This stick scares me for two reasons: 1.) The price and 2.) Halloween falls on a Sunday this year which means NFL football. The way my 49ers have been playing is downright terrifying. They play Denver in London that evening. Win or lose, I'll light this up.


Umm they are playing Denver so you probably have nothing to worry about lol...and I am a Broncos fan :doh:


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

A Drac or Boris


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I will smoke a Drac.


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

mavmech13 said:


> Umm they are playing Denver so you probably have nothing to worry about lol...and I am a Broncos fan :doh:


At least your team has won a game. I know the season's only three weeks old but there are already times, where watching the 'Niners offensively is downright painful. Should be an interesting game, given the location and day.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Maybe I'll revisit the Drac. I let my Boris rest for 10 months before I smoked it and it was great.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

dubels said:


> Maybe I'll revisit the Drac. I let my Boris rest for 10 months before I smoked it and it was great.


I've heard the Drac will smoke amazing now.


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

Repost... Took two posts for it to show...


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

By scary, do you mean something like a fake Cuban Cohiba bought at a tourist trap in Mexico? That sounds pretty damn scary to me.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

I'll spark up a Tat Drac most likely...

Maybe a LFD Saloman that I have been savin.... that's kinda scary for some peeps right?

It'll be my first. (Thanks Jesse! :wave


:rockon:


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

ok so how do i get these dracs and monsters and such. i dont have any b and m around me. do they sell them on the internet


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

perry7762 said:


> ok so how do i get these dracs and monsters and such. i dont have any b and m around me. do they sell them on the internet


I believe the Dracs and Franks and Monsters and such were limited edition Tatuaje sticks. I don't think you can find them now.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

o wonderful sometimes it sux living in the woods, but then again i can blow stuff up all the time so it makes up for it


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

If I can find one maybe a Gurk Evil. or I know a Majestic 12 The only cigar which comes in foil so you can make your own protective headgear.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

SO many choices. Do I smoke an Opus X A, a Drac, a Lost City lancero?


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

We're up to 20 participants! 1/4 of the way to our Liberty participation!!! 

*LIST:*

1.) swingerofbirches - Opus Forbidden X 2004 or Tatuaje Monster 
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face / Tatuaje Drac
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Gurkha Evil / Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.)


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

centralharbor said:


> Is ruination scary? I'll smoke a MOW Ruination, or a Diesel Unholy Cocktail (or both). Hopefully I don't forget.


The Ruination is not scary at all. I smoked on last night and really enjoyed it. Pretty peppery at the beginning. I just put some Diesel Unholy Cocktails in my humi last night that will have a good month on them by the time Halloween gets here. I'll think I'll do the Diesel. The Dracs have peeked my interest though, a lot of people seem to think its a "scary" smoke. If I can hunt one down I'll give it a shot.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I have a couple of nasty Brocatus torpedoes that have been sitting in a cigar box with some dark rum to try and see if they can at all be redeemed on any level. That scares me plenty so it sounds like it might be a good occasion to pull one out and see just how much it didn't work. Bring on the suck! uke:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> I have a couple of nasty Brocatus torpedoes that have been sitting in a cigar box with some dark rum to try and see if they can at all be redeemed on any level. That scares me plenty so it sounds like it might be a good occasion to pull one out and see just how much it didn't work. Bring on the suck! uke:


YES!!! LOL 
That's the spirit!!!

*LIST:*

1.) swingerofbirches - Opus Forbidden X 2004 or Tatuaje Monster 
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face / Tatuaje Drac
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Gurkha Evil / Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.) CaptainBlenderman - Brocatus Torps
23.) Wiseguy1982 - MOW Ruination
24.) aea6574 - Tatuaje Drac
25.) mrsmitty - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano / Murcielago
26.) Mutombo - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
27.) Zogg - *"mystery cigar"*
28.) ekengland07 - Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knight II
29.) Nate G - Warlock
30.) Seminole - Tatuaje Drac / Vieje S&B


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (7 months age)


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy: I hope you are doing great.

I am in for this. I have a Tat Drac that I have been saving for a special occasion and this works for me.

Best regards, tony


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

AB Harvest Habano & a Murcielago


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

A Viaje Skull and Bones would have been perfect for this if they weren't so rare.

Sign me up to smoke a Diesel Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Ill try to find a gurkha evil, a diesel unholy cocktail, or one of a few others like it when i hit up my B&M this weekend (its kinda far away) ill let you guys know! sign me up as "mystery cigar!"


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> Man O' War Ruination Belicoso (7 months age)


I feel pretty lame always smokin' MOW, I wish I could try something like the drac or frank, anything obscure I've never heard of.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> I wish I could try something like the drac or frank, anything obscure I've never heard of.


+1 Would love a monster series stick to try.

However, I think I have a *1066* *Excalibur Dark Knight II* that can be torched in honor of Halloween.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> +1 Would love a monster series stick to try.
> 
> However, I think I have a *1066* *Excalibur Dark Knight II* that can be torched in honor of Halloween.


INDEED YOU DO SIR! That's not that scary though, lol.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> INDEED YOU DO SIR! That's not that scary though, lol.


Maybe not intimidating, but delicious nonetheless. Scariest named cigar I have.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

ekengland07 said:


> Maybe not intimidating, but delicious nonetheless. Scariest named cigar I have.


It is a great smoke. :tea:


----------



## Nate G (Sep 23, 2010)

How about a Warlock? That's kinda scary, right?


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

Put me down for the Tat Drac or Viaje S&B, haven't decided yet, but they are waiting patiently in the humi to be smoked on that day. It may come down to a coin toss Halloween night.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

The lists in post #1 and post #32 are updated. 
30 people so far! Some creative pics too!


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Sign me up for a LFD Double Ligero.
Now *that's* scary.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Put me down for a MOW Ruination.......

Unless I can run into something more interesting at the local shop!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Well i picked up a ruination and an unholy cocktail, but i just checked tatuaje's website and they're releasing "THE FACE" on the 13th:

http://www.tatuajecigars.com/theface/

looks kinda awesome!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll light up a Brazilia Anaconda


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*UPDATED LIST:*

1.) swingerofbirches - Opus Forbidden X 2004 / Tatuaje Monster 
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face / Tatuaje Drac
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Gurkha Evil / Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.) CaptainBlenderman - Brocatus Torps
23.) Wiseguy1982 - MOW Ruination
24.) aea6574 - Tatuaje Drac
25.) mrsmitty - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano / Murcielago
26.) Mutombo - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
27.) Zogg - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / MOW Ruination
28.) ekengland07 - Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knight II
29.) Nate G - Warlock
30.) Seminole - Tatuaje Drac / Vieje S&B
31.) aroma - LFD Double Ligero
32.) Stoke and Smoke - MOW Ruination
33.) Kevin Keith - CAO Anaconda
34.)

Awesome participation so far guys!!! :woohoo:

We need at least 47 more people to beat our 80 person total from the Liberty thread. So that gives you 29 more days to sign up and hunt down/psych yourself up for your smoke!


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

I will either smoke a Tatuaje The Face if I can get one before Halloween. If not, I think I will make it a Flying Pig. They look kinda scary and if I saw a pig fly, I think it would be scary as well (after being funny of course) :biggrin:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*Keep em' coming folks!!! Only 27 more days until Halloween!!! *

lane::flame::llama::usa2::fencing::smoke:

*UPDATED LIST:

*1.) swingerofbirches - Opus Forbidden X 2004 / Tatuaje Monster 
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face / Tatuaje Drac
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Gurkha Evil / Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.) CaptainBlenderman - Brocatus Torps
23.) Wiseguy1982 - MOW Ruination
24.) aea6574 - Tatuaje Drac
25.) mrsmitty - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano / Murcielago
26.) Mutombo - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
27.) Zogg - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / MOW Ruination
28.) ekengland07 - Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knight II
29.) Nate G - Warlock
30.) Seminole - Tatuaje Drac / Vieje S&B
31.) aroma - LFD Double Ligero
32.) Stoke and Smoke - MOW Ruination
33.) Kevin Keith - CAO Anaconda
34.) DoctaJ - Tatuaje Face / Liga Privada Flying Pig
35.)


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Headed to Serious today, so put me down for a LFD double Ligero  Ooo.. or a Gurkha G3 Toro (Triple Ligero) that sounds scarier...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Athion said:


> Headed to Serious today, so put me down for a LFD double Ligero  Ooo.. or a Gurkha G3 Toro (Triple Ligero) that sounds scarier...


Nice ... i'll update the list above if we ever get our "edit" option back ... if not then you'll be on the list when the next page rolls around (don't want to keep bombarding one page with nearly duplicitous lists.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

A Tatuaje Monster or GOD OF FIRE.


----------



## briansh73 (Jun 1, 2010)

Put me down for the Diesel Unholy Cocktail as well.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Hopefully we see a lot of Drac reviews!


----------



## barryowens (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't have anything that scary at the moment so I guess just put me down for a Diesel Unholy Cocktail.


----------



## Pup1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Count me in. Man O' War Ruination :smoke:


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

What's the most potent cigar (nicotine wise) available?
I'll find one and smoke it for you guys.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

That's obviously debateable, but among the strongest is the LFD DL Chisel.


----------



## Wiseguy1982 (Nov 17, 2009)

louistogie said:


> Hopefully we see a lot of Drac reviews!


:tease:

I would love to review one...

If I could get my hands on one!

:violin:


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I got my G3 today (last one they had (well, last one they had out anyway  ) so that's what imma smoke for Halloween  

It's touted as Gurkha's strongest cigar... so thats scary (to me anyway ) 

Gonna be funny if I really like it and want more though :biggrin:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

swingerofbirches said:


> Some of you might remember the "Smoke a Liberty the weekend of July 4th" thread ...
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...120-commit-smoking-liberty-weekend-7-4-a.html
> 
> Well, since we had *80 people* sign up for that committal thread let's see if we can't top that number with a Halloween cigar challenge ... smoke a "scary" cigar on 10/31! Now "scary" is subjective and it can open it up a bit and make it fun for you creative types out there. There are some obvious (and good) choices like the Tatuaje Monster Series. There are also those sticks who's potency you're afraid of. Heck, maybe you've just been scared to smoke a certain stick because it's "too nice". Maybe you're afraid of a certain vitola. Whatever your fear, face it this Halloween and commit to smoking a scary stick!!!
> ...


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok I think I'll get in on this. I haven't been able to make up my mind about which one to smoke yet though...

RP 15th Anniversary - The last one I smoked really took it out of me, nausea, sweats, you name it. I'm gonna beat this, Halloween might just be the day to do it...

Sopranos Boss - The Churchill size just freaks me out


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Wiseguy1982 said:


> :tease:
> 
> I would love to review one...
> 
> ...


If you look on that list. Quite a few people are smoking them on Halloween. That's why I posted that.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

GTCharged said:


> What's the most potent cigar (nicotine wise) available?
> I'll find one and smoke it for you guys.


La Flor Dominicana Cheroot! I've heard.


----------



## LosingSleep (Dec 26, 2009)

GTCharged said:


> What's the most potent cigar (nicotine wise) available?
> I'll find one and smoke it for you guys.


I'm going to nominate a DPG Cuban Classic 2001 (60rg). Gets me every time. ...it also got two of my buddies at our last card game. I warned them!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*UPDATED LIST:

*1.) swingerofbirches - Opus Forbidden X 2004 / Tatuaje Monster 
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face / Tatuaje Drac
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Gurkha Evil / Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.) CaptainBlenderman - Brocatus Torps
23.) Wiseguy1982 - MOW Ruination
24.) aea6574 - Tatuaje Drac
25.) mrsmitty - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano / Murcielago
26.) Mutombo - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
27.) Zogg - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / MOW Ruination
28.) ekengland07 - Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knight II
29.) Nate G - Warlock
30.) Seminole - Tatuaje Drac / Vieje S&B
31.) aroma - LFD Double Ligero
32.) Stoke and Smoke - MOW Ruination
33.) Kevin Keith - CAO Anaconda
34.) DoctaJ - Tatuaje Face / Liga Privada Flying Pig
35.) Athion - Gurkha G3
36.) louistogie - Tatuaje Monster / God of Fire
37.) briansh73 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
38.) barryowens - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
39.) GTCharged - *LFD Double Ligero?*
40.) scottw - LFD *"Mysterio"*
41.) mavmech13 - Rocky Patel 15th Anni / CAO Soprano Boss
42.)


----------



## Chris Rex (Aug 12, 2010)

marked said:


> How about a Murcielago? The name means "bat," so I think it fits.


How can this not be the ultimate Halloween cigar?


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Put me down for a Gurkha Assassin. :smoke2:
Wanted to try a MOW Ruination but cant find a website that will sell them to under 21 years of age :mmph:


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

Put me down for a Murcielago belicoso. I have some that should be all right to smoke by then.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*Keep em' coming guys ... we're up to 43 people!!! *

:grouphug:* for Halloween and scary cigars! *

*UPDATED LIST:

*1.) swingerofbirches - Opus Forbidden X 2004 / Tatuaje Monster 
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face / Tatuaje Drac
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Gurkha Evil / Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.) CaptainBlenderman - Brocatus Torps
23.) Wiseguy1982 - MOW Ruination
24.) aea6574 - Tatuaje Drac
25.) mrsmitty - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano / Murcielago
26.) Mutombo - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
27.) Zogg - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / MOW Ruination
28.) ekengland07 - Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knight II
29.) Nate G - Warlock
30.) Seminole - Tatuaje Drac / Vieje S&B
31.) aroma - LFD Double Ligero
32.) Stoke and Smoke - MOW Ruination
33.) Kevin Keith - CAO Anaconda
34.) DoctaJ - Tatuaje Face / Liga Privada Flying Pig
35.) Athion - Gurkha G3
36.) louistogie - Tatuaje Monster / God of Fire
37.) briansh73 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
38.) barryowens - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
39.) GTCharged - *LFD Double Ligero?*
40.) scottw - LFD *"Mysterio"*
41.) mavmech13 - Rocky Patel 15th Anni / CAO Soprano Boss
42.) Surfer24 - Gurkha Assassin
43.) SeanL - Murcielago
44.)


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

I think the most scary cigar I have is a Dark Shark. . . (loljk)

I'll have to dig around.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll smoke a bowl of *Haunted Bookshop*.


----------



## ke4mcl (Jun 17, 2010)

i was given one of those thats 3 cigars intertwined into each other deals. may just smoke that for halloween.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Camacho triple maduro or OX lost city


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Just got the word, I'll be smoking The Face.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If I can find one I will commit to smoking a Tatuaje Drac.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> Just got the word, I'll be smoking The Face.


Nice...I gotta go track these down now!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Ok it is settled in honor of the Roswell investigation I have a Majestic 12 ready to go. Thought about the evil but for the same price I wanted the better stick.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*We're up to 48 participants!!! *
*We need 33 more good BOTL to beat the Liberty numbers and take this thread to :first: in participation!!! :bump::bump::bump:*

*UPDATED LIST:

*1.) swingerofbirches - La Flor Dominicana Salomon
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face 
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.) CaptainBlenderman - Brocatus Torps
23.) Wiseguy1982 - MOW Ruination
24.) aea6574 - Tatuaje Drac
25.) mrsmitty - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano / Murcielago
26.) Mutombo - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
27.) Zogg - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / MOW Ruination
28.) ekengland07 - Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knight II
29.) Nate G - Warlock
30.) Seminole - Tatuaje Drac / Vieje S&B
31.) aroma - LFD Double Ligero
32.) Stoke and Smoke - MOW Ruination
33.) Kevin Keith - CAO Anaconda
34.) DoctaJ - Tatuaje Face / Liga Privada Flying Pig
35.) Athion - Gurkha G3
36.) louistogie - Tatuaje Monster / God of Fire
37.) briansh73 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
38.) barryowens - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
39.) GTCharged - *LFD Double Ligero?*
40.) scottw - LFD *"Mysterio"*
41.) mavmech13 - Rocky Patel 15th Anni / CAO Soprano Boss
42.) Surfer24 - Gurkha Assassin
43.) SeanL - Murcielago
44.) dartstothesea - *????*
45.) Hermit - bowl of Haunted Bookshop
46.) ke4mcl - *undisclosed culebra*
47.) Mr. Slick - Camacho Triple Maduro / Opus Lost City
48.) Rock31 - Tatuaje Drac
49.)


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Looking at this just reminded me I've still got 1/2 of a Sopranos sampler, so I'll smoke the Tony Soprano Signature if I've got time on Halloween. If I don't have that kind of time...Opus Power Ranger, I guess.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

20 days until Halloween! 

:horn:


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool idea!

I'll smoke a MOW Ruination. :???:


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Since I probably won't be able to find a "cool" scary smoke, like a skull and bones or any tat monster series. Put me down for a LFD dbl ligero chisel. been in the humi for about 2 months now.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well the outlook is grim on me finding a Drac, I did not know they were this rare until I started reading about them more. I will find something to smoke though, so keep me on the list.


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

Sign me up, a Diesel Unholy Cocktail or a different one if the local B&M has something else! :spider:


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

Well my B&M says my Tat Face's will be in tomorrow, so put me down for that!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Unfortunately none of the local B&Ms are getting the original Face boxes, so I'll have to hope to get one when the regulars ship out in a couple weeks.


----------



## Litedave (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I'll smoke that little Davidoff Special T.


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

Tat Drac followed by Tat Face


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I, like the other 146 bagillion people in this thread, will also be smoking a Drac. The other is yet to be determined... But if I had to spell it, it would probably start with an Opus & end with an X.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*53 fine BOTL's committed (said in the voice of The Count from Sesame Street)*

*







*

*UPDATED LIST:

*1.) swingerofbirches - La Flor Dominicana Salomon
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face 
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.) CaptainBlenderman - Brocatus Torps
23.) Wiseguy1982 - MOW Ruination
24.) aea6574 - Tatuaje Drac
25.) mrsmitty - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano / Murcielago
26.) Mutombo - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
27.) Zogg - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / MOW Ruination
28.) ekengland07 - Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knight II
29.) Nate G - Warlock
30.) Seminole - Tatuaje Drac / Vieje S&B
31.) aroma - LFD Double Ligero
32.) Stoke and Smoke - MOW Ruination
33.) Kevin Keith - CAO Anaconda
34.) DoctaJ - Tatuaje Face / Liga Privada Flying Pig
35.) Athion - Gurkha G3
36.) louistogie - Tatuaje Monster / God of Fire
37.) briansh73 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
38.) barryowens - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
39.) GTCharged - *LFD Double Ligero?*
40.) scottw - LFD *"Mysterio"*
41.) mavmech13 - Rocky Patel 15th Anni / CAO Soprano Boss
42.) Surfer24 - Gurkha Assassin
43.) SeanL - Murcielago
44.) dartstothesea - *????*
45.) Hermit - bowl of Haunted Bookshop
46.) ke4mcl - *undisclosed culebra*
47.) Mr. Slick - Camacho Triple Maduro / Opus Lost City
48.) Rock31 - Tatuaje Drac
49.) UGA07 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
50.) RealtorFrank - Tatuaje Face
51.) Litedate - Davidoff Special T
52.) Sikk50 - Tatuaje Face & Tatuaje Drac
53.) fuente-fuente - Tatuaje Drac & Opus X 
54.)


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Add me to the list with a LFD dbl ligero chisel.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I will be part of this. I'm going to smoke a Drac. But, I'll be smoking mine on the 30th. I'm going camping then so I decided it would be best to smoke it then when I'm all out in nature and stuff. hehe.


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Local B&M is supposed to get face - I'll smoke that one if they come in. Otherwise Diesel UC


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> Looking at this just reminded me I've still got 1/2 of a Sopranos sampler, so I'll smoke the Tony Soprano Signature if I've got time on Halloween. If I don't have that kind of time...Opus Power Ranger, I guess.


Don't forget me!


----------



## AldoRaine (Jan 17, 2010)

Tatuaje Drac


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

You missed me. I'll smoke a MOW Ruination.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

are "the face" going to be available as singles at all? i dont want a whole box of em lol


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*60 ... count them, 60 fine BOTL's committed ... only 20 more to go!!! (said in the voice of The Count from Sesame Street)*

*







*

*UPDATED LIST:

*1.) swingerofbirches - La Flor Dominicana Salomon
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face 
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.) CaptainBlenderman - Brocatus Torps
23.) Wiseguy1982 - MOW Ruination
24.) aea6574 - Tatuaje Drac
25.) mrsmitty - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano / Murcielago
26.) Mutombo - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
27.) Zogg - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / MOW Ruination
28.) ekengland07 - Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knight II
29.) Nate G - Warlock
30.) Seminole - Tatuaje Drac / Vieje S&B
31.) aroma - LFD Double Ligero
32.) Stoke and Smoke - MOW Ruination
33.) Kevin Keith - CAO Anaconda
34.) DoctaJ - Tatuaje Face / Liga Privada Flying Pig
35.) Athion - Gurkha G3
36.) louistogie - Tatuaje Monster / God of Fire
37.) briansh73 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
38.) barryowens - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
39.) GTCharged - *LFD Double Ligero?*
40.) scottw - LFD *"Mysterio"*
41.) mavmech13 - Rocky Patel 15th Anni / CAO Soprano Boss
42.) Surfer24 - Gurkha Assassin
43.) SeanL - Murcielago
44.) dartstothesea - *????*
45.) Hermit - bowl of Haunted Bookshop
46.) ke4mcl - *undisclosed culebra*
47.) Mr. Slick - Camacho Triple Maduro / Opus Lost City
48.) Rock31 - Tatuaje Drac
49.) UGA07 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
50.) RealtorFrank - Tatuaje Face
51.) Litedate - Davidoff Special T
52.) Sikk50 - Tatuaje Face & Tatuaje Drac
53.) fuente-fuente - Tatuaje Drac & Opus X 
54.) jbrown287 - LFD Double Ligero
55.) Nocturnus - Tatuaje Drac
56.) Turtle - Tatuaje Face / Diesel Unholy Cocktail
57.) gjcab09 - CAO Soprano
58.) AldoRaine - Tatuaje Drac
59.) bhuang61 - MOW Ruination
60.)


----------



## tdkimer (Aug 14, 2009)

Put me down for a Face


----------



## JohnnySmokestar (Oct 11, 2009)

If someone feels like helping me out get a Tat Drac or two I would be EXTREMELY grateful. I hope to be able to get a few the Face. Hopefully Holt's in Philly will have them. I was going to take a ride up to Princeton to a Taste of Cuba. They were one of the unlucky 13. 

-Smokestar


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot, brothers...
I ended up buying the LFD Double Ligero...
The kicker is, I didn't buy one, nor did I buy two.
I bought THREE OF THEM...








The wrappers just looked sooooo tasty, I couldn't grab just one...
At $10 each, it better be good.

By the way, the Bic is just for size comparison haha. I wouldn't touch these babies with anything less than a torch or cedar lol.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*Count Chocula says sign up!!! *

*







*

*UPDATED LIST:

*1.) swingerofbirches - La Flor Dominicana Salomon
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face 
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.) CaptainBlenderman - Brocatus Torps
23.) Wiseguy1982 - MOW Ruination
24.) aea6574 - Tatuaje Drac
25.) mrsmitty - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano / Murcielago
26.) Mutombo - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
27.) Zogg - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / MOW Ruination
28.) ekengland07 - Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knight II
29.) Nate G - Warlock
30.) Seminole - Tatuaje Drac / Vieje S&B
31.) aroma - LFD Double Ligero
32.) Stoke and Smoke - MOW Ruination
33.) Kevin Keith - CAO Anaconda
34.) DoctaJ - Tatuaje Face / Liga Privada Flying Pig
35.) Athion - Gurkha G3
36.) louistogie - Tatuaje Monster / God of Fire
37.) briansh73 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
38.) barryowens - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
39.) GTCharged - LFD Double Ligero
40.) scottw - LFD *"Mysterio"*
41.) mavmech13 - Rocky Patel 15th Anni / CAO Soprano Boss
42.) Surfer24 - Gurkha Assassin
43.) SeanL - Murcielago
44.) dartstothesea - *????*
45.) Hermit - bowl of Haunted Bookshop
46.) ke4mcl - *undisclosed culebra*
47.) Mr. Slick - Camacho Triple Maduro / Opus Lost City
48.) Rock31 - Tatuaje Drac
49.) UGA07 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
50.) RealtorFrank - Tatuaje Face
51.) Litedate - Davidoff Special T
52.) Sikk50 - Tatuaje Face & Tatuaje Drac
53.) fuente-fuente - Tatuaje Drac & Opus X 
54.) jbrown287 - LFD Double Ligero
55.) Nocturnus - Tatuaje Drac
56.) Turtle - Tatuaje Face / Diesel Unholy Cocktail
57.) gjcab09 - CAO Soprano
58.) AldoRaine - Tatuaje Drac
59.) bhuang61 - MOW Ruination
60.) tdkimer - Tatuaje Face
61.)


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

I can commit to a Drac & a Boris. Don't know if I will get my "Face" in time!


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm in... Sign me up for a COHIBA... Why does this stick scare me? It's 20 bucks at my local tobacconist!! Between the medium, slightly sweet profile, and cameroon wrapper, it's pretty much the perfect smoke (on paper) for me, lets see how it is in person.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Sign me up !!....Skull & Bones for me !


----------



## Dr. Z (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, After some less than fantastic feedback on the US Cohibas I think I'll give something else a go! However, Maybe an Oliva Serie "V". According to the Tobacco shop, it has some powerful kick to it.. Maybe some other Ligero. But I'll find something to give me a good wallop 

Also, Loco, I can't help but notice (sadly, the first thing I noticed) The handle of her cutlass does not move with the rest of the animation... I need to get out more.


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Sign me up! I will let you know what I will be smoking once I make it to my B&M.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Why not?

I'll smoke an Unholy Cocktail. I've never had such a rg cigar before, and it's probably gonna knock the socks off my feet. I hope I can manage...


----------



## seyer0686 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ah, hell, I'll go for it. I'm gonna smoke a house blend 6x60 maduro cigar from a local "smoke shop." The proprietor knew nothing about it other than it's made in Nicaragua. If that's not scary, I don't know what is.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Broz said:


> Why not?
> 
> I'll smoke an Unholy Cocktail. I've never had such a rg cigar before, and it's probably gonna knock the socks off my feet. I hope I can manage...


You're gonna love that one! One of my favorite sticks.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

ill smoke something. my good stuff doesnt have enough time on them yet so ill prolly smoke the cain F that i got from smelvis(thanks dave!!!!) i heard thats a pretty powerfull stick


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Gurkha Evil - because it's evil :smile:


----------



## mykeuva (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm in. I'll try for the face, but if I can't find any, I'll smoke a drac...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I will be smoking a Diesel Unholy Cocktail. It sounds fitting for this festive night. Of course this will be after I take my two youngins out for their candy!!!:smoke:


----------



## Cashmoney11o9 (Oct 19, 2010)

Whats up guys this is my forst post and this halloween i was lucky enough to score a box of the faceee and was gifted two dracs!! If anyone want to trade a boris or frank for a face lemme knoooo. Happy smokin!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well I can't find a Drac or The Face so I'll be going with a Sultan on Halloween!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

* "I am not a Frankenstein. I'm a Fronkensteen!!!!!"*

*







*

*We're sitting on 71 ... just 10 more brave souls needed to eclipse out Liberty mark of 80! *

*UPDATED LIST:

*1.) swingerofbirches - La Flor Dominicana Salomon
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face 
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.) CaptainBlenderman - Brocatus Torps
23.) Wiseguy1982 - MOW Ruination
24.) aea6574 - Tatuaje Drac
25.) mrsmitty - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano / Murcielago
26.) Mutombo - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
27.) Zogg - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / MOW Ruination
28.) ekengland07 - Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knight II
29.) Nate G - Warlock
30.) Seminole - Tatuaje Drac / Vieje S&B
31.) aroma - LFD Double Ligero
32.) Stoke and Smoke - MOW Ruination
33.) Kevin Keith - CAO Anaconda
34.) DoctaJ - Tatuaje Face / Liga Privada Flying Pig
35.) Athion - Gurkha G3
36.) louistogie - Tatuaje Monster / God of Fire
37.) briansh73 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
38.) barryowens - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
39.) GTCharged - LFD Double Ligero
40.) scottw - LFD *"Mysterio"*
41.) mavmech13 - Rocky Patel 15th Anni / CAO Soprano Boss
42.) Surfer24 - Gurkha Assassin
43.) SeanL - Murcielago
44.) dartstothesea - *????*
45.) Hermit - bowl of Haunted Bookshop
46.) ke4mcl - *undisclosed culebra*
47.) Mr. Slick - Camacho Triple Maduro / Opus Lost City
48.) Rock31 - Sultan
49.) UGA07 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
50.) RealtorFrank - Tatuaje Face
51.) Litedate - Davidoff Special T
52.) Sikk50 - Tatuaje Face & Tatuaje Drac
53.) fuente-fuente - Tatuaje Drac & Opus X 
54.) jbrown287 - LFD Double Ligero
55.) Nocturnus - Tatuaje Drac
56.) Turtle - Tatuaje Face / Diesel Unholy Cocktail
57.) gjcab09 - CAO Soprano
58.) AldoRaine - Tatuaje Drac
59.) bhuang61 - MOW Ruination
60.) tdkimer - Tatuaje Face
61.) EricF - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Bors (& maybe Tatuaje Face)
62.) Dr. Z - Oliva Serie V
63.) cigar loco - Vieje Skull & Bones
64.) Ligero Mike - *????*
65.) Broz - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
66.) seyer0686 - mystery house blend maduro (YIKES!!!)
67.) perry7762 - Cain F
68.) Mr_mich - Gurhka Evil
69.) mykueva - Tatuaje Drac (maybe Tatuaje Face)
70.) Zfog - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
71.) Cashmoney11o9 - Tatuaje Face
72.)


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

So, if I setup some kinda chat space online, think any of you will join up to chat online (not video chat).


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

put me down for a Face. Just secured a box of 10.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Please change mine to The Face. Just purchased a box, going tomorrow to pick them up.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> put me down for a Face. Just secured a box of 10.


I thought the Face came in boxes on 13?


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Dressed (fancy) boxes are 13 but after those sold, they released them in boxes of 10 that went to 150 retailers instead of the original 13.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

KcJason1 said:


> I thought the Face came in boxes on 13?


There were 666 collector coffin boxes of 13 sent to only 13 retailers for release on the 13th. Then two weeks later, the top 130 Tat retailers will get a share of 1300 'regular' boxes of 10.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Max_Power said:


> put me down for a Face. Just secured a box of 10.


By secure do you mean prebuy or do they actually have them already? They weren't supposed to be out yet in that regular boxes.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

They shipped last night. I'll be posting pics tomorrow. And I'm going to go to my local store's event on the 30th and hopefully come across some more cool stuff at that. Who knows?



KetherInMalkuth said:


> By secure do you mean prebuy or do they actually have them already? They weren't supposed to be out yet in that regular boxes.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

They have them already. The place where I got mine from had 3 or 4 boxes this morning, now their down to 2 minus mine leaving one.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Very cool, I guess they decided to send them out earlier than anticipated. I'll have to go on the search for some.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Nobody else going to sign up????


----------



## Manaconda (Sep 1, 2010)

I just stopped by my b&m and was browsing the tatuajes and came across a brand new box of 10 faces, they must have just got them because i got the first one. might go grab another tomorrow. anyways put me down for a face!


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

maybe I am out of the game. Vsg torp 250 does me just fine.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

I picked up a MOW today thats covered in white/clearish crystal growth. Not mould in the least. You can sign me up to smoke that.


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

found a box. we'll I'll fire it up after this air bender lancero. :llama:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't have any Drac's, Frank's, Boris', or Faces, so how about a...

*Ron Mexico*, Is that scary enough?????


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*76 folks signed up!!! AWESOME, guys!!! Only 5 more and we're past the Liberty total!!!*

*UPDATED LIST:

*1.) swingerofbirches - La Flor Dominicana Salomon
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face 
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.) CaptainBlenderman - Brocatus Torps
23.) Wiseguy1982 - MOW Ruination
24.) aea6574 - Tatuaje Drac
25.) mrsmitty - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano / Murcielago
26.) Mutombo - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
27.) Zogg - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / MOW Ruination
28.) ekengland07 - Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knight II
29.) Nate G - Warlock
30.) Seminole - Tatuaje Drac / Vieje S&B
31.) aroma - LFD Double Ligero
32.) Stoke and Smoke - MOW Ruination
33.) Kevin Keith - CAO Anaconda
34.) DoctaJ - Tatuaje Face / Liga Privada Flying Pig
35.) Athion - Gurkha G3
36.) louistogie - Tatuaje Monster / God of Fire
37.) briansh73 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
38.) barryowens - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
39.) GTCharged - LFD Double Ligero
40.) scottw - LFD *"Mysterio"*
41.) mavmech13 - Rocky Patel 15th Anni / CAO Soprano Boss
42.) Surfer24 - Gurkha Assassin
43.) SeanL - Murcielago
44.) dartstothesea - *????*
45.) Hermit - bowl of Haunted Bookshop
46.) ke4mcl - *undisclosed culebra*
47.) Mr. Slick - Camacho Triple Maduro / Opus Lost City
48.) Rock31 - Sultan
49.) UGA07 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
50.) RealtorFrank - Tatuaje Face
51.) Litedate - Davidoff Special T
52.) Sikk50 - Tatuaje Face & Tatuaje Drac
53.) fuente-fuente - Tatuaje Drac & Opus X 
54.) jbrown287 - Tatuaje Face
55.) Nocturnus - Tatuaje Drac
56.) Turtle - Tatuaje Face / Diesel Unholy Cocktail
57.) gjcab09 - CAO Soprano
58.) AldoRaine - Tatuaje Drac
59.) bhuang61 - MOW Ruination
60.) tdkimer - Tatuaje Face
61.) EricF - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Bors (& maybe Tatuaje Face)
62.) Dr. Z - Oliva Serie V
63.) cigar loco - Vieje Skull & Bones
64.) Ligero Mike - *????*
65.) Broz - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
66.) seyer0686 - mystery house blend maduro (YIKES!!!)
67.) perry7762 - Cain F
68.) Mr_mich - Gurhka Evil
69.) mykueva - Tatuaje Drac (maybe Tatuaje Face)
70.) Zfog - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
71.) Cashmoney11o9 - Tatuaje Face
72.) Max_Power - Tatuaje Face
73.) Manaconda - Tatuaje Face
74.) Wigwam_Motel - Ashton VSG
75.) TXsmoker - MOW Ruination
76.) Johnny Rock - Ron Mexico
77.)


----------



## ignite223 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll smoke a Drac


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*77 BOTL's!!!*
*We need at least 3 more folks to sign up in the next 5 days!!!*

*









UPDATED LIST:

*1.) swingerofbirches - La Flor Dominicana Salomon
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face 
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.) CaptainBlenderman - Brocatus Torps
23.) Wiseguy1982 - MOW Ruination
24.) aea6574 - Tatuaje Drac
25.) mrsmitty - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano / Murcielago
26.) Mutombo - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
27.) Zogg - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / MOW Ruination
28.) ekengland07 - Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knight II
29.) Nate G - Warlock
30.) Seminole - Tatuaje Drac / Vieje S&B
31.) aroma - LFD Double Ligero
32.) Stoke and Smoke - MOW Ruination
33.) Kevin Keith - CAO Anaconda
34.) DoctaJ - Tatuaje Face / Liga Privada Flying Pig
35.) Athion - Gurkha G3
36.) louistogie - Tatuaje Monster / God of Fire
37.) briansh73 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
38.) barryowens - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
39.) GTCharged - LFD Double Ligero
40.) scottw - LFD *"Mysterio"*
41.) mavmech13 - Rocky Patel 15th Anni / CAO Soprano Boss
42.) Surfer24 - Gurkha Assassin
43.) SeanL - Murcielago
44.) dartstothesea - *????*
45.) Hermit - bowl of Haunted Bookshop
46.) ke4mcl - *undisclosed culebra*
47.) Mr. Slick - Camacho Triple Maduro / Opus Lost City
48.) Rock31 - Sultan
49.) UGA07 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
50.) RealtorFrank - Tatuaje Face
51.) Litedate - Davidoff Special T
52.) Sikk50 - Tatuaje Face & Tatuaje Drac
53.) fuente-fuente - Tatuaje Drac & Opus X 
54.) jbrown287 - Tatuaje Face
55.) Nocturnus - Tatuaje Drac
56.) Turtle - Tatuaje Face / Diesel Unholy Cocktail
57.) gjcab09 - CAO Soprano
58.) AldoRaine - Tatuaje Drac
59.) bhuang61 - MOW Ruination
60.) tdkimer - Tatuaje Face
61.) EricF - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Bors (& maybe Tatuaje Face)
62.) Dr. Z - Oliva Serie V
63.) cigar loco - Vieje Skull & Bones
64.) Ligero Mike - *????*
65.) Broz - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
66.) seyer0686 - mystery house blend maduro (YIKES!!!)
67.) perry7762 - Cain F
68.) Mr_mich - Gurhka Evil
69.) mykueva - Tatuaje Drac (maybe Tatuaje Face)
70.) Zfog - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
71.) Cashmoney11o9 - Tatuaje Face
72.) Max_Power - Tatuaje Face
73.) Manaconda - Tatuaje Face
74.) Wigwam_Motel - Ashton VSG
75.) TXsmoker - MOW Ruination
76.) Johnny Rock - Ron Mexico
77.) ignite223 - Tatuaje Drac
78.)


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll be smoking The Face.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^ That's 78 ... who'll be 79?!?!?!?!

_(I'll update the list again once we've gone to the next page so as to not have so many lists on once page)_


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in - How's about a VSG Spellbound!?!:smoke2:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^ ... and then there were 79!!!


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok, so I will put up online chat on the 31'st if anyone wants to get online for a realtime herf along with your Halloween smoke. I will put the chat online Saturday around noon (So right now, it's down).

http://www.cigarchitchat.com/herf

Just use the name you use here in the chat to make it easy for everyone to identify you.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Is it cool if I actually smoke mine on the 30th? That's the night we are throwing a costume party with keg & bonfire. I will wait if the tules say I must, but.... c'mon

edit - it does say "for" halloween, not "on" halloween, so I think I'm good.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, of course that's cool ... it's more about having a good time then smoking it on any particular date or anything. 

So who's gonna be #80???


----------



## Ligero Mike (Aug 4, 2010)

Okay, gonna smoke the LFD Ligero Salomon thats been staring at me every time I open my humidor for well over a year now. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Nate G (Sep 23, 2010)

No one else going to burn a Warlock? I know that Tat's are the trendy Halloween smokes, but I didn't figure I'd be all alone. Maybe it's a crumby smoke?

Ah well, all the scarier!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I don't have access to the Tat Halloween sticks, so for me scary is going to have to be price wise. I think this is as good a reason as any to go get my first Padron Anny 1926.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

*That's 80!!! Let's keep it going ... only 1.5 days left!!! *
*Here's a little incentive to sign up guys ... LOL*



*UPDATED LIST:

*1.) swingerofbirches - La Flor Dominicana Salomon
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face 
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.) CaptainBlenderman - Brocatus Torps
23.) Wiseguy1982 - MOW Ruination
24.) aea6574 - Tatuaje Drac
25.) mrsmitty - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano / Murcielago
26.) Mutombo - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
27.) Zogg - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / MOW Ruination
28.) ekengland07 - Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knight II
29.) Nate G - Warlock
30.) Seminole - Tatuaje Drac / Vieje S&B
31.) aroma - LFD Double Ligero
32.) Stoke and Smoke - MOW Ruination
33.) Kevin Keith - CAO Anaconda
34.) DoctaJ - Tatuaje Face / Liga Privada Flying Pig
35.) Athion - Gurkha G3
36.) louistogie - Tatuaje Monster / God of Fire
37.) briansh73 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
38.) barryowens - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
39.) GTCharged - LFD Double Ligero
40.) scottw - LFD *"Mysterio"*
41.) mavmech13 - Rocky Patel 15th Anni / CAO Soprano Boss
42.) Surfer24 - Gurkha Assassin
43.) SeanL - Murcielago
44.) dartstothesea - *????*
45.) Hermit - bowl of Haunted Bookshop
46.) ke4mcl - *undisclosed culebra*
47.) Mr. Slick - Camacho Triple Maduro / Opus Lost City
48.) Rock31 - Sultan
49.) UGA07 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
50.) RealtorFrank - Tatuaje Face
51.) Litedate - Davidoff Special T
52.) Sikk50 - Tatuaje Face & Tatuaje Drac
53.) fuente-fuente - Tatuaje Drac & Opus X 
54.) jbrown287 - Tatuaje Face
55.) Nocturnus - Tatuaje Drac
56.) Turtle - Tatuaje Face / Diesel Unholy Cocktail
57.) gjcab09 - CAO Soprano
58.) AldoRaine - Tatuaje Drac
59.) bhuang61 - MOW Ruination
60.) tdkimer - Tatuaje Face
61.) EricF - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Bors (& maybe Tatuaje Face)
62.) Dr. Z - Oliva Serie V
63.) cigar loco - Vieje Skull & Bones
64.) Ligero Mike - LFD Salomone
65.) Broz - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
66.) seyer0686 - mystery house blend maduro (YIKES!!!)
67.) perry7762 - Cain F
68.) Mr_mich - Gurhka Evil
69.) mykueva - Tatuaje Drac (maybe Tatuaje Face)
70.) Zfog - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
71.) Cashmoney11o9 - Tatuaje Face
72.) Max_Power - Tatuaje Face
73.) Manaconda - Tatuaje Face
74.) Wigwam_Motel - Ashton VSG
75.) TXsmoker - MOW Ruination
76.) Johnny Rock - Ron Mexico
77.) ignite223 - Tatuaje Drac
78.) KcJason1 - Tatuaje Face
79.) WhoDat - Ashton VSG Spellbound
80.) shannensmall - Padron Anniversary 1926
81.)


----------



## JamesY (Sep 19, 2009)

Make that 82

*UPDATED LIST:

*1.) swingerofbirches - La Flor Dominicana Salomon
2.) shuckins - Tatuaje Drac
3.) jeepthing - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
4.) centralharbor - MOW Ruination / Diesel Unholy Coctail
5.) ptpablo - Gurkha Avenger G5
6.) jadeg001 - Tatuaje The Face 
7.) ckay - Tatuaje Boris
8.) DeeSkank - Tatuaje Drac
9.) marked - Murcielago
10.) KetherInMalkuth - Tatuaje Drac
11.) ninersfan - Tatuaje La Verite 2008
12.) Adam - Arturo Fuente Los Canones
13.) phager - Tatuaje Black Tubo
14.) jessejava187 - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Boris
15.) Jenady - Tatuaje Drac
16.) dubels - Tatuaje Drac
17.) 1029henry - Mexican tourist Cohiba imposter
18.) fiddlegrin - Tatuaje Drac / LFD Saloman
19.) JustOneMoreStick - Majestic 12
20.) d day - Opus X A / Lost City Lancero / Tatuaje Drac
21.) K. Corleon - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / Tatuaje Drac
22.) CaptainBlenderman - Brocatus Torps
23.) Wiseguy1982 - MOW Ruination
24.) aea6574 - Tatuaje Drac
25.) mrsmitty - Alec Bradley Harvest Habano / Murcielago
26.) Mutombo - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
27.) Zogg - Diesel Unholy Cocktail / MOW Ruination
28.) ekengland07 - Hoyo de Monterrey 1066 Excalibur Dark Knight II
29.) Nate G - Warlock
30.) Seminole - Tatuaje Drac / Vieje S&B
31.) aroma - LFD Double Ligero
32.) Stoke and Smoke - MOW Ruination
33.) Kevin Keith - CAO Anaconda
34.) DoctaJ - Tatuaje Face / Liga Privada Flying Pig
35.) Athion - Gurkha G3
36.) louistogie - Tatuaje Monster / God of Fire
37.) briansh73 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
38.) barryowens - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
39.) GTCharged - LFD Double Ligero
40.) scottw - LFD *"Mysterio"*
41.) mavmech13 - Rocky Patel 15th Anni / CAO Soprano Boss
42.) Surfer24 - Gurkha Assassin
43.) SeanL - Murcielago
44.) dartstothesea - *????*
45.) Hermit - bowl of Haunted Bookshop
46.) ke4mcl - *undisclosed culebra*
47.) Mr. Slick - Camacho Triple Maduro / Opus Lost City
48.) Rock31 - Sultan
49.) UGA07 - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
50.) RealtorFrank - Tatuaje Face
51.) Litedate - Davidoff Special T
52.) Sikk50 - Tatuaje Face & Tatuaje Drac
53.) fuente-fuente - Tatuaje Drac & Opus X 
54.) jbrown287 - Tatuaje Face
55.) Nocturnus - Tatuaje Drac
56.) Turtle - Tatuaje Face / Diesel Unholy Cocktail
57.) gjcab09 - CAO Soprano
58.) AldoRaine - Tatuaje Drac
59.) bhuang61 - MOW Ruination
60.) tdkimer - Tatuaje Face
61.) EricF - Tatuaje Drac / Tatuaje Bors (& maybe Tatuaje Face)
62.) Dr. Z - Oliva Serie V
63.) cigar loco - Vieje Skull & Bones
64.) Ligero Mike - LFD Salomone
65.) Broz - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
66.) seyer0686 - mystery house blend maduro (YIKES!!!)
67.) perry7762 - Cain F
68.) Mr_mich - Gurhka Evil
69.) mykueva - Tatuaje Drac (maybe Tatuaje Face)
70.) Zfog - Diesel Unholy Cocktail
71.) Cashmoney11o9 - Tatuaje Face
72.) Max_Power - Tatuaje Face
73.) Manaconda - Tatuaje Face
74.) Wigwam_Motel - Ashton VSG
75.) TXsmoker - MOW Ruination
76.) Johnny Rock - Ron Mexico
77.) ignite223 - Tatuaje Drac
78.) KcJason1 - Tatuaje Face
79.) WhoDat - Ashton VSG Spellbound
80.) shannensmall - Padron Anniversary 1926
81.) JamesY - Drac
82.)


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Well guys ... we officially topped the Liberty thread!!! Awesome job!!!

I kind of dropped the ball on starting a seperate Halloween smoking pic thread so make sure to take your pics and post them up in here!

Pics will be accepted starting now through Wednesday at noon. The winner will be chosen at random and will receive a 5-er. 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've changed mine to a Medusa that I found in the bottom of my cooler a couple days ago...thought that fit the theme better.

happy spookin'!



JamesY said:


> Make that 82
> 
> *UPDATED LIST:*
> 
> ...


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

gjcab09 said:


> I've changed mine to a Medusa that I found in the bottom of my cooler a couple days ago...thought that fit the theme better.
> 
> happy spookin'!


...*unless it tastes like crap, that is! *In which case it'll be back to plan "A" for me!


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Happy Smokin' Guys!


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)




----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Hey! You lit it already_!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Last night at a party


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

i smoked a warlock (i didnt bring my cigars ended up going to manchester to my friends) that i picked up at a B&M there, smoked it at a party and didnt take any pics, so I did mine! yay! might have my UC tonight anyway..


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

I might have to tap out tonight. I've been sick with a sore throat and a swollen ear canal for the last couple of days, and I'd hate to waste a Drac because of it. The last couple of cigars I smoked earlier this week, before I was really sick, tasted really off.


----------



## SeanL (Feb 14, 2010)

Just finished up a Murcielago belicoso. Still not sure whether I like the belicoso or the rothschild more. Looks like I will have to smoke more cigars...


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I reckon I'll commit to a Diesel and a Skull and Bones. Hopefully I'll get both in tonight, but at the very least I'll get one.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

SeanL said:


> Just finished up a Murcielago belicoso. Still not sure whether I like the belicoso or the rothschild more. Looks like I will have to smoke more cigars...


I find the belicoso are MUCH less spicy then the rest of the line, do you notice that?


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I just finished my Tat Drac, I must say that was a very interesting cigar, I can't say as I've tasted anything similar as to what it was in the 1st third. I only wish I had more, can't exactly see why so many people have said they didn't like these.


----------



## barryowens (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

getting scared by my cain f !!!!!! not really, actually a pretty good smoke so far. thanks dave!!!(smelvis)


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Smoked my MOW Ruination earlier, and now, due to a party cancelation, Im about to fire up a Cain F myself.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Smoked my Face yesterday... pretty good cigar... Burned for 2 hrs. :shocked:
It got a little squirrely on the burn over the light band of tobacco but a quick torch fixed it... Glad I have 2 more to age... Might have to pick up one or two more sticks...


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Smoked the face as we walked the neighborhood trick or treeting. Missed a photo op, with leatherface himself. Very nice smoke. Might fire up something else in the next little bit. Diesel unlimited or shorty maybe.


----------



## cigarlvr (Jan 13, 2008)

Today started with a Drac and then went to a Skull and Bones and capped it off with a face. It amazes me how much the Dracs got with a year on them the face should be really good this time next year.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

smoked the drac tonight


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Vieje Skull and Bones, what a treat !


























Arrrhh, that shivered me timber !!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Who woulda guess it??


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Smoked one leg of my Drew Estate Medusa culebra...was an ok yard gar but nothing more, so I went for a VSG Sorcerer in the afternoon and wasn't disappointed!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Smoked not one but two Sultans, really enjoyed that stick. Looking forward to the new signature ones.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad I logged on and read this. I almost forgot! I'll be smoking my Murcielago after dinner tonight. Maybe paired with some candy corn. :lol:


----------



## UGA07 (Jul 28, 2010)

My unholy cocktail was absolutely delicious after handing out candy and enjoying a fire in the chimenea with my son and wife!

Pure :smoke: pleasure!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweeet!


Did the Drac while watchin game 4.  :dr:

Howz bout those amazing Giants?!!!!!!!!!!!! :faint:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well I said I was going to smoke a Drac & an Opus... I opted for The Face instead of the Opus. It just felt right. 

The Drac...










And... The Face!!! 










Yummy!!! No tricks, just treats tonight!!!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Murcielago being burned now. :smoke:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Smoked the Face Saturday night and gave one to a buddy. It was a great time.


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

My first MOW Ruination. Loved it. Sorry, no pics. I'll be buying more of these. Perfect burn and draw, great flavor.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I had no time to fire up my rum-infused, crap-tastic Brocatus so consequently I did not scare the bejeezus out of myself. I'm going to have to make up for it somehow. I will still fire it up though, even if I'm a day late and a dollar short. The suck must be experienced...


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know if anyone even cares anymore, but I did finally fire up that rum-infused Brocatus torpedo. I punished myself for the delay in doing so by nubbing it and let me tell you, it was...an improvement over the plain Brocatus, but that rum infusion became a bit sickening half way through. Not that it made me feel sick, mind you...it just became a little much. I'm not necessarily that into infused cigars, I just thought it might help an otherwise unsmokable stick. It did just that, but it doesn't mean it was great...or even good...just...well, better than it otherwise would have been. It reminded me of some hay rolled up on a wet paper sack that had some dark rum spilled on it. Better, I suppose, than just some hay rolled up in a wet paper sack. Definitely an appropriate scare for Halloween...


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Alright ... 9 folks posted pics to be entered for a 5-er ... 

ckay
barryowens
perry7762
shuckins
cigar loco
thebayrat
uga07
fuente-fuente
marked

The winner to be posted shortly!


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

And the winner is Perry7762! Your 5-er will go out before the week is through! 

Thanks to everyone for signing up and thanks to those who played the pic game! Hope everyone had fun this Halloween!


----------



## mavmech13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Congrats Perry7762 :smoke2:


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Congrats!

I smoked my Unholy Cocktail a few days earlier... and it was amazing! Great smoke! Pretty stinky though


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Everyone's afraid of SHARKS!:mischief:

Man, it was FANTASTIC!


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

woohooooo. kinda spaced on this one. thanks man looking forward to the sticks!!!!!


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I didn't get to burn my Drac. I ended up puffing on that Padron 44 waaay to quickly for some reason... Just didn't feel like smoking again after that one.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Oops...didn't catch the pic contest. Ah well, congrats to Perry7762! And thanks for the fun thread/contest Charlie!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey! There was a pic Contest???? Hahahahahaha! Oooopps! :dunno:


Congratulations James!


Thanks a bunch for the great thread and all the fun Charlie! :wave:


.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

CaptainBlenderman said:


> I don't know if anyone even cares anymore, but ....... let me tell you, it was......an improvement ......................... but it doesn't mean it was great...or even good...just...well, better than it otherwise would have been.
> 
> It reminded me of some hay rolled up on a wet paper sack that had some dark rum spilled on it. Better, I suppose, than just some hay rolled up in a wet paper sack. Definitely an appropriate scare for Halloween...


Hahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahaahahahhahaa!! :rofl:

Yur killin me here______!!!! :lol: ound:

Virtual :bump2: will have to do for now till it lets me hitcha again...

But thanks for the belly laugh!!!!!!! :high5:

.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

fiddlegrin said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahhaahhahaahahahhahaa!! :rofl:
> 
> Yur killin me here______!!!! :lol: ound:
> 
> ...


:thumb: :eyebrows:


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry I am late but my majestic 12 was good. I still miss the foil they used to come in. you could always make some kind of ashtray brainwave protector while you smoked.


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

hey guys sorry it took so long to post up the pic of my winnings, i was hunting in north dakota. here it is







awesome sticks. a siglo that i have been wanting to try and my first sultan!!! thanks for the contest it was a blast o and anunbanded one. gotta figure that one out


----------

